# Terrific free HDR Software



## robb01 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just wanted to share  this, I came across a terrific software for creating HDR photos. It is  called enfuse, its command line, so it requires a GUI.
  Here is a link to Enfuse as well as EnfuseGUI:


Enfuse
EnfuseGUI
   Both free, but they do accept donations.


----------



## Provo (Jan 14, 2011)

have you processed anything through this software have an example?


----------

